# Outlook 2003 shows wrong incoming time



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

this is the wierdest thing i have seen.... 

When ever i recieve any mails on my outlook 2003 it shows a wrong time but the sent item shows the correct time... i have checked the time zones and there is no problem in that...

what happens is that.... i send a email to myself from a different account on 24th May 2006 at 9:47Am and when i recieve this on my outlook it shows 12:47 Am ... my colleque is using same outlook but he has no such problem... 

please help


----------



## Anne Troy (May 1, 2006)

Which time is the system time (the time on your PC)?


----------



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

What does that mean... my system and correct time is 9:47Am but outlook shows the mail is recieved 9 hours back


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

the system time in Bios.

reboot your PC, and enter bios, normally pressing F2 or delete ( watch for the message) and check your SYSTEM time there.

Just because windows says the time does not mean it is system time.

If it's constantly wrong, you could try changing the motherboard battery especially if its an old pc.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a thought, but you're not in (for example) europe and your email server is in the USA, as california is 9 hours behind europe.

We have that issue (very rarely) where the email is timed 9 hours ago, but thats only during for example Exchange server updating - it happens , but its rare.

your pc isn't an originally USA built model and you are now in europe, as the system tie could also be wrong due to that - if you get my meaning from that example?


----------



## serial (Jun 1, 2006)

The mail could be getting hung in the incoming que:4-dontkno


----------

